# snow day!!!



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

-10c, 2 feet of snow, whiteout conditions on the highway. wind gusting to 99km/hr I think I'll just stay home and play with my fish today


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Good plan!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice for you. Barely got a 1/4" overnight last night.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

havn't looked yet, but i sure hope it's not that bad out here! lol boats aren't fun to work on in the snow!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> -10c, 2 feet of snow, whiteout conditions on the highway. wind gusting to 99km/hr I think I'll just stay home and play with my fish today


Hey April: Are you still going to be making that drive to Chilliwack today


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's nothing out here in Vancouver. Kids were looking forward to it!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

We've only had a handfull of snowflakes over the last couple of days


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

-40 this morning. Hubby's truck wouldnt start, but my car did. He also works outside, and the boss said dont worry about it, since he was sending guys home today. Frostbite can happen in minutes. Works for him since hes developing a cold.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got through clearing the drive way for the third or forth time in two days. 
I'm glad I bought that little snowblower last year. 
We must have gotten 8" more inches just overnight and now it is starting to drift.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just did a quick trip to Home Depot for some fish room supplies, the visibility was about 50 feet in a few areas and lots of good sized drifts. The highway was pretty well a whiteout. Really glad I payed a bit extra when I was truck shopping and got a 4X4.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its times like this that I really miss my old V6 4x4 4Runner with the big tires (BFGoodrich All-Terrains 31").

Gas-guzzler but great in the snow.

My CRV - not so much. OK in the snow but don't have that same feeling of security as I did with the old 4Runner.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Drive safe out there in the valley.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought yesterday was bad. 
It's like the antarctic out here today.
I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> I thought yesterday was bad.
> It's like the antarctic out here today.
> I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


That's too awesome lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> I thought yesterday was bad.
> It's like the antarctic out here today.
> I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


OK, put the Margaritas down and give me the keys (to your car) my friend. You're cut off. Happy Hour isn't till 4:00pm, not 10:00am. :lol:


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Car almost didn't start today  made a clunk clunk rr rrrr rrrrrrrrrr! Sound as it tried to grind to a start. My poor car. -40 tonight WITHOUT the windchill tonight.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Those may be mine, the little buggers escaped over a snow drift.



architeuthis said:


> I thought yesterday was bad.
> It's like the antarctic out here today.
> I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

architeuthis said:


> I thought yesterday was bad.
> It's like the antarctic out here today.
> I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> I thought yesterday was bad.
> It's like the antarctic out here today.
> I think I saw penguins in my front yard.


Sshhhh, Shelley is coming with April


----------

